# freebsd-update failed?



## mefizto (Feb 1, 2011)

Greetings all,

I have run:


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
```

However, after rebooting it does not seem that the update worked:


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD mefisto 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Aug  5 22:04:00 PDT 2010     root@mefisto:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MEFISTO_L  amd64
```

Re-running:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.1-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 8.1-RELEASE-p2.
mefisto# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

Why do I not see 8.1-RELEASE-p2 as a response to:


```
$ uname -a
```

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## rolle (Feb 1, 2011)

I am sure, this question was ask thousand times before.
Please used the search engine you trust, or at least the forums search function.


----------



## mefizto (Feb 2, 2011)

rolle,



> I am sure, this question was ask thousand times before.



Well, my search did not reveal thousand questions on this subject; furthermore, none of the answers appears to apply to my situation, e.g., I am running RELEASE, which should be update-able, I did not experience fetch or install failure, etc.



> Please used the search engine you trust, or at least the forums search function.



Like your first sentence, this one has some assumptions build into it.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

It has been asked a few times, and answered accordingly: uname reflects the *kernel* version, and freebsd-update does not always have updates for the kernel. If only the *base system* is updated, but not the kernel, uname will show the old version. This is a known 'shortcoming', and there have been discussions on how to circumvent it, e.g. by using a systctl, a version file, etc. Still undecided. One such discussion: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20154


----------

